# HELP! Hibiscus Problem



## NiceCatch (Apr 12, 2012)

I have had my hibiscus in pots for years. Each year I add new dirt, I water them regularly, and they are generally very healthy. This year however, I have noticed little white fuzzy bugs on them. At first I thought it was a fungus, but a closer looked showed that they are actually little bugs. I have tried Seven Dust, Bug Spray, Perminthium (something my hubby uses), and nothing gets rid of these bugs. Anyone have any advice???


----------



## homebrew (Jun 14, 2011)

looks like scale bugs....try malathion that should do it


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

or maybe white fly? ...either way Malathion will get them.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

They are mealybugs. Very common. Get some insecticidal soap from Lowes or Home Depot and spray your plant thoroughly. You can also just use a few drops of dish soap mixed with tap water and spray them. You need to do this once every couple of days until gone. Then check all surrounding plants because they like to move onto others and are a pain when they get real bad.

They will be mostly on new growth and love sucking on the plant around the buds which will destroy them. Check on the backside of leaves and in the crevices of new growth.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Yep ... looks like white flies

Cut off all the dead or infected pieces ... 

You can also use a systemic instecticide .... they got me one year .... and I was only able to save half mine ... so stay on top of them

Also, stay on top of a good feeding program ... amke the plants strong engouh to fight off pest too

Last, I noticed you said you just add dirt ... do you ever take them out of their pots and trim the roots?


----------



## Ranger Bay (Jul 25, 2011)

Definitely mealybugs-soap, Bayer 3 in 1, only water based Malathon and only early morning or late evening on any product you use due to heat. Also remove infected limbs to discourage spreading.


----------



## NiceCatch (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Got rid of the bugs now I will trim them up. And no I haven't taken them out and trimmed the roots but will do this winter. Thanks for all your help and advice!


----------

